# Square Mile Tega AA



## ChrisP (Jun 19, 2011)

This is possibly one of the best coffees I've drunk to date. Lovely caramel, vanilla taste to it. Pulls a good thick gloupy shot with nice long lasting crema. Great for milk based drinks.


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Really? Not too acidic?


----------



## ChrisP (Jun 19, 2011)

No not acidic at all. Real deep chocolate taste to it. Really smooth.


----------



## ChiarasDad (Mar 21, 2010)

Sounds like one for me to get. Thanks, Chris!


----------



## grabulasa (Nov 7, 2011)

Having this on filter with the clever coffee dripper now, lovely coffee, a subdued brightness at the start, medium body and ends on a lovely buttery, caramelized sugar note. Haven't tried it on espresso but fascinated that you can get chocolate out of it.


----------



## ChiarasDad (Mar 21, 2010)

I got in on the very last of this - a bag ordered just before they took it off the site. It's been in the freezer for a couple of weeks, and I pulled it out today to let it come up to temperature to be my first coffee of the new year. It smelled so good that I had trouble holding myself back, and once it turned midnight (and I was wide awake anyway), well, I decided not to wait any more.

Even my first shot (grind too loose, bit of a gusher, but temp seems about right) was so tasty that I drank most of it. Likewise the second shot. Then a cappuccino for ChiarasMum, then a final, just-about-right, shot for me. I am rather caffeine-sensitive and generally limit myself to one shot a day. I'm not normally prone to folly like drinking (most of) three shots in the middle of the night. This was good enough to make me make an exception. Just really lovely coffee. And I think I'm still pretty far from getting the best from it.

Very fine recommendation. Thanks, ChrisP.


----------

